# Winter Camping Question



## WandaLust (Nov 16, 2008)

What do you guys do in the winter for water when you camp? Surely the line would freeze between the RV and spigot. Do you carry water with you? Is there a danger of the water tanks freezing if the temp drops but the cabin or coach is heated?


----------



## utmtman (Nov 16, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

I use heat tape on the water spigot and hose with pipe insulation around the hose as well.  The pipe insulation is a foam you buy in any hardware store and comes in different inside diameters.  The heat tape is available in any hardware store as well.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 16, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

If your fresh water tank is enclosed and you keep heat on it the rv it should be ok. Guess a lot depends on how cold the weather will be where you plan on camping. A small light in areas of possible freeze will also help. Do as Lee said and use the insulation where pipes, hoses are exposed to the elements.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 16, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

The answer just depends upon the situation and the RV which you have. The first part is where your RV has the tanks and plumbing located. If your waste tanks are located. If they are under the trailer and exposed to the weather, then about all that you can do is to get some of the tank heat-pads that can be installed to keep them from freezing. Some RVs have the tanks enclosed in a space that is heated by the furnace, but if they are not, then something has to be done to protect them.

Next question is, just how cold are we talking about and is it windy? It takes several hours below freezing for the tanks and water lines to freeze, but in extreme cold the water lines inside of the RV may freeze if they are not designed to be well above the floor and away from the RV's walls. Better units also have a way to get heat into the spaces with plumbing. Should it be windy and very cold, the problem becomes greater.

For the water hose to the RV, it is very easy to just fill the fresh water tank and use the pump to supply water and not stay connected to the supply. If you will only be there a few days, it is a lot of work and expense to heat & insulate the water line to the RV and you will have to do the same to the water hydrant.


----------



## WandaLust (Nov 19, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

I think we'll stick to camping when the temps are moderate.  Here in TN we get some nice weather in the winter time... between cold lousy weather.  We'll even get days in the 50s and 60s.   Also, just found a CG by the lake about 5 miles from where we live.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 19, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

Don't miss some of the best camping (cold)   . We have been in the Tenn. Mnts when the temps were in the teens and the ice show and snow was great. Not crowded and sometimes the CGs offer some great rates.


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 20, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

I love camping but have never dealt with snow and ice while camping...some day I will take the opportunity to, but for now...I will just stay at home when the winter weather comes.  I will do dry and cold (coldest I have been camping is 37) any time!


----------



## LEN (Nov 20, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

Ah come on guys. There's nothing like pulling out of the driveway, wife and two kids and dog on board, with 10" of snow on the ground and then drive 200 plus miles on compact snow and ice over a pass to boot. Six-seven hours later, maybe a bit more, pull into the state camp ground for a week of duck-goose-chuckar-pheasant-quail hunting. Day time temps in the low twenties nights in the low teens. Then a wife that can put together a full turkey dinner in the MH. Only reason I left early was the forecast changed to 10" new snow that morning and more coming a day later the day I "was" headed home. It is surprising really how well a class A with a towed with handle in the snow even though I was white knuckled until I just fell in line with the truckers.
We won't even get into elk hunting going in with a jeep(chained and four) breaking trail with 24" of snow on the ground and the two campers following.
It's funny although hard those were some great memories with my dad on the latter and then with my son and daughter.

LEN


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 21, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

Temps here are supposed to be in the high twenties or low thirties next week.  We're going camping...it will be a slightly new experience.  I would love to wake up to 6 inches of snow on the ground!


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 21, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

hey Becky we did that this passed May in Flagstaff  Az.the day before we was at the grand cannon in short sleeves shirts. next morning we woke up to 9 inches of snow


----------



## WandaLust (Nov 22, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

Some of my fondest camping memories are of winter camping in NY.  Hiking in the pure white snow. Coming back to camp and warming up in the converted van with hot chocolate or coffee.  Falling asleep in the silence watching the snow fall past the windows.  Big puffy sleeping bags covered in down quilts.     Those were the days.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

Wandalust I used to do that when I was younger. We would go out hunting and just camp on he ground. we would gather fire wood build a fire and stay warm. in the early morning we would leave our sleeping bags go sit in a tree for hours waiting for the big one to come by,(which never did). Then climb down and walk back to camp re kindle the fire sit and get warm. now this a 3 day weekend. now we go in a Mh so much better :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 22, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

It's cold enough here to be snowing - we had flurries the other day and the kids in the school I was working in that day were coming up to me asking me to close school (they know I work in central office and think I make far more decisions than I do)...9 inches of snow...it's been years since we have had that much on the ground here!  Heck, we haven't seen 6 inches in one storm in a couple of years.  It would be great if it snowed so much on Friday night that "they" close school on Monday right away!  The "Teachers' Lounge 2" would stay parked and we would stay put, camping a few more nights.


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 24, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

We are using an electric heater in New Mexico at night at 5 to 6 thousand foot elevation, but it gets up to high the 60's low 70's in the day time.  If it gets below freezing we just fill up the fresh water tank and disconnect the water hose.  That works only for short stays and avoids the whole heat tape/insulation problem, if you have insulated holding tanks.  You do need to run your forced air propane furnace at night to get the hot air down to the holding tanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

where in NM are u DL??? u know i used to live there    :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

he not telling Rod he is afraid you might want to back :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 25, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

Brrrr, it's cold (36 degrees) in Elephant Butte, NM this morning.  Going to take a day trip to Silver City for Jalisco's mexican food. :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 25, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

There you go DL telling Rod where you at, and going to eat Mexican food. I know he loves Mexican food if it is hot. So DL look around  he may sneak up on you. :laugh: DL you planning on spending the winter in NM this year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

Man used to spend many week ends on elephant butte dam ,, buddies dad had a speed boat ,, and it was so much fun getting up at 5 in the am ,, and firing that thing up and ripping across the almost mirror like lake ,,, but i am jealous DL ,, u'r eating real Mexican food  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 25, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

Which campground are you in DL? Don't miss the cliff dewellings. The Geronimo drive through the National forrest is also very seanic but, don't think that Dodge diesel can make that route.   :laugh:


----------



## WandaLust (Nov 26, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question





> H2H1 - 11/22/2008  9:45 AM  Wandalust I used to do that when I was younger. We would go out hunting and just camp on he ground. we would gather fire wood build a fire and stay warm. in the early morning we would leave our sleeping bags go sit in a tree for hours waiting for the big one to come by,(which never did). Then climb down and walk back to camp re kindle the fire sit and get warm. now this a 3 day weekend. now we go in a Mh so much better :laugh:



==================================

I hear you. How did we ever survive those bitter cold snowy weekends? It had to be our youth.   I also remember the unheated bathrooms!  :dead:  I don't think I'd want to camp in those poorly heated vans and unheated tents today. There was condensation.... boy oh boy, was there condensation!    Drip! Drip! Great memories though, and the other campers were all so friendly in those days.


----------



## WandaLust (Nov 26, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question





> C Nash - 11/19/2008  7:46 PM  Don't miss some of the best camping (cold)   . We have been in the Tenn. Mnts when the temps were in the teens and the ice show and snow was great. Not crowded and sometimes the CGs offer some great rates.



====================

I read somewhere that many CGs lower the rates in winter. We also always ask for a Senior discount. One place gave us a Veterans discount.


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 26, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

Hey Chelse, I don't know about the drive through the National Forest (Geronimo), but I went on a curvy steep climb up and over the mountains to Silver City yesterday (HWY 152).  The big bad Dodge didn't miss a beat.  We drove back to the campground I suggested to you last year, Lakeside RV Park, the long way via Deming, NM.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

Hey DL was you being pulled by a Chevy or Ford???? JUST KIDDING YOU. I have a son how owns a big bad Dodge and he swears by it. anyway happy Thanksgiving to you and all the full timers


----------



## C Nash (Nov 26, 2008)

Re: Winter Camping Question

Hwy 152 was a seanic drive DL. LakesideRV park was pretty nice when we were there and the office people were super.  Met us at the MH with a welcome and led us to our site and asked if we need help sitting up.  Accepted pasport America also which really helped.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm new here and was reading about suggestions for a winter camper.   The last post I read said something like: move to Texas vs. snow areas.   I've considered Texas but love the snow and get sick in the heat!  My brother lives in Texas and another relative in Bossier City LA.  I'm wondering if best for cold weather would also be best for hot hot weather?


----------



## C Nash (Apr 19, 2013)

You will need to really like hot humid weather if you  plan on the south in summer .


----------

